
Show HN: Shadowsocks-rust – A fast SOCKSv5 proxy in Rust - loggerhead
https://github.com/loggerhead/shadowsocks-rust
======
zonyitoo
Hello from the other shadowsocks-rust implementation :P

[https://github.com/zonyitoo/shadowsocks-
rust](https://github.com/zonyitoo/shadowsocks-rust)

Glad to see we have two shadowsocks implementation in Rust!

------
huxflux
I just wanted to say that this is a very important project for many people, I
won't go into the details but Google Shadowsocks you will know what I mean.
Thank you everyone who keeps pushing the project forward.

------
rahimnathwani
Cool!

I currently use the Python version of the server (installed using pip) and it
works well. Would I gain anything by using this implementation instead? Does
'async udp' do anything to improve throughput or latency, assuming I'm still
using the same clients (e.g. Potatso on iOS and Shadowsocks one Android)?

~~~
loggerhead
The Python version is a great implementation with extremely fast speed, and
the Rust version has no advantage in speed or functionality. But the Rust
version has more possibilities, it don't need OpenSSL to support multiple
encryption methods, so it would be easier to cross-platform.

------
superkuh
Good, more alternatives. I use shadowsocks-libev version written in c,
[https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-
libev](https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-libev) . But I can see how
this might be nice.

------
koblas
Always cool to see new implementations of SOCKS.

